# How to get onto market place??



## sttt (May 23, 2011)

When i try to enter the market place on this fourm is says You are not authorised to read this forum??


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 19, 2010)

50 posts minimum before you can view I think


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

You need to have made a certain number of posts to be allowed to read the for sale section or send PM's. Or if it's that urgent, join the TTOC and you get instant access :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi sttt, New members with low post counts & not members of TTOC have market place access restricted.
Only £15 to join as a web member, you know you want to.  click the link.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281

Hoggy.


----------

